# Apistos



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

just picked up some A. Macmasteri super red from johnny at gold ocean aquarium.. Great buy for 50 bucks a pair! Ill post pics soon. I also got a pair of A.Agassizzi rio ***** as well.. .amazing colours too!!! he has lots left.


__
https://flic.kr/p/11347856833

http://www.flickr.com/photos/formfunctionclinic/11347846094/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/formfunctionclinic/11347913613/in/photostream/


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice! Question, where is golf ocean aquarium?.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

lol Sorry I meant gold ocean ! I golf a ridiculous amount.. hence the slip


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Another great purchase from gold ocean.. you guys gotta check them out! Johnny there just picked up some wild apistos, spotted peruvians angles, and Apistogramma cacatuoides yellow tips awesome looking guys! He has hands down the biggest Apisto collection in the city But What I really like there was this Dicrossus filamentosus. Such a amazing dwarf cichlid. Im going to upload pics when im back in my clinic friday.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are the fish as I promised.


----------



## tat2moe (Aug 15, 2010)

*Golden Ocean*

Do they have a web site?
Any boxing week specials?
Thanks


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

No website, I told him to get one, because he has some great stock, and I guess he is pretty big in the chinese community, so his fish moves fast. That also means lots of new stuff comes in. He had 25% off all livestock. Dont know about products. Tell him dr feng sent you, and ask him for a good deal, he will hook it up, and no tax if you pay cash.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Pics aren't working for me.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

mistersprinkles said:


> Pics aren't working for me.


Saved password is probably different between gtaaquaria.com and www.gtaaquaria.com. Try entering updated password.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

max88 said:


> Saved password is probably different between gtaaquaria.com and www.gtaaquaria.com. Try entering updated password.


I was kind of hoping I wouldn't have to do any work to see the pics.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I couldnt change the first post, for some reason, the upload options here is terrible, I get a error every other time.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Where is this store located please?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

north east corner leslie and hwy7, the main guy name is johnny, tell him your a colleague of jim, and ask him for a deal, he is always up for a deal if you get enough stuff.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Thank you .


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

... and no tax if you pay cash.[/QUOTE]

Shouldn't have said that, I work for CRA. Just kidding.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i love CRa =P


----------

